# fluorescent colors for Plastisol transfers?



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
does anyone know of a company that uses fluorescent colors for their plastisol transfers? I have been using First Edition for everything, but I need Flo green for this one & they do not have flo colors.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## mombgb (Aug 10, 2008)

I've used F&M. There was a charge for custom color which happened to be neon green.


----------

